# Eenzaat



## eno2

Ik ben een eenzaat en ik vind dat het beste woord dat mijn particuliere conditie van hoofdzakelijk vrijwillige en zelfgezochte  afzondering aanduidt. Het wordt mij evenwel gesignaleerd als Belgisch Nederlands. Een synoniemen zoektocht geeft mij het volgende:



*eenzaat* (zn):eenling, einzelgänger, heremiet, individualist, kluizenaar

*eenzaat* is 4 maal gevonden als synoniem van een ander trefwoord:


*zonderling* (zn) :buitenbeentje, *eenzaat*, excentriekeling, kwast, kwibus, rare Chinees, rare snijboon, rare snuiter, snoeshaan, snuiter, vreemde snoeshaan, vreemde snuiter*kluizenaar* (zn) :anachoreet, *eenzaat*, heremiet, solitair*eenling* (zn) :*eenzaat*, einzelgänger*einzelgänger* (zn) :*eenzaat*, zonderling




Van al die mogelijkheden zou ik slechts  einzelgänger accepteren als gelijkwaardig etiket, maar dat is Duits. Solitair zou ook nog aanvaardbaar zijn. Een solidaire solitair welteverstaan. Een Spaanse vriendin zei mij eens: tu eres un aislado. Dat vond ik treffend. Een geïsoleerde.  Zonderling en kluizenaar en kwibus en al hun pejoratieve synoniemen verwerp ik. Wat is het correctste en het frequentste Nederlands voor mijn conditie? Is eenzaat inderdaad Belgisch Nederlands?


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, het doet erg Vlaams aan. In Nederland wordt gesproken van _eenling_, _kluizenaar_ of _einzelgänger_. Natuurlijk ook mogelijk: _hij is erg op zichzelf_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ja, het doet erg Vlaams aan. In Nederland wordt gesproken van _eenling_, _kluizenaar_ of _einzelgänger_. Natuurlijk ook mogelijk: _hij is erg op zichzelf_.


 Dat Vlaams gaat er nooit meer uit... Persoonlijk had ik wel graag een Nederlands inslapend woordenboek gehad in mijn erotische periode, kwestie van het Nederlands er uit te zuigen (zoals Claus gedaan heeft). Kluizenaar zal ik me voelen de dag dat ik een onderkomen vind helemaal weg van de bewoonde wereld, wat hier niet onmogelijk is (wel zonder stroom en water) en wat me wel zou bevallen. Nu heb ik nog buren. Maar het wordt erg laat....


----------



## bibibiben

Goed nieuws voor je, eno2: In het NRC Handelsblad van vandaag valt in een interview zomaar het woord _eenzaat_. Uit de mond van een Nederlander. Weergegeven zonder cursivering, aanhalingstekens of aanvullende uitleg. Alsof het voor Nederlanders een heel vertrouwd woord is (of behoort te zijn).

_Eenzaat_ is natuurlijk ook een mooi woord. _Eenling_ heeft als nadeel dat er ook altijd doorheen schemert dat de persoon in kwestie mogelijk tegen zijn wil alleen is. _Kluizenaar _en _heremiet _roepen eveneens tal van associaties op die niet al te gewenst zijn. _Einzelgänger_ en _lone wolf_ hebben een net iets te uitheems smaakje om algemeen omarmd te kunnen worden. _Individualist_ klinkt klinisch. _Anachoreet_ en _solitair_ komen me voor als archaïsmen die gedoemd zijn om ten onder te gaan_. Hij is graag op zichzelf _is een mondvol_. Eenzaat_ zou dus een schitterende aanwinst zijn.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Goed nieuws voor je, eno2: In het NRC Handelsblad van vandaag valt in een interview zomaar het woord _eenzaat_. Uit de mond van een Nederlander. Weergegeven zonder cursivering, aanhalingstekens of aanvullende uitleg. Alsof het voor Nederlanders een heel vertrouwd woord is (of behoort te zijn).


De hoofdredacteur van NRC Handelsblad is dan ook een Vlaming (Peter Vandermeersch).

Misschien maken jullie binnenkort zelfs kennis met "schabouwelijk".


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Goed nieuws voor je, eno2: In het NRC Handelsblad van vandaag valt in een interview zomaar het woord _eenzaat_. Uit de mond van een Nederlander. Weergegeven zonder cursivering, aanhalingstekens of aanvullende uitleg. Alsof het voor Nederlanders een heel vertrouwd woord is (of behoort te zijn).
> 
> _Eenzaat_ is natuurlijk ook een mooi woord. _Eenling_ heeft als nadeel dat er ook altijd doorheen schemert dat de persoon in kwestie mogelijk tegen zijn wil alleen is. _Kluizenaar _en _heremiet _roepen eveneens tal van associaties op die niet al te gewenst zijn. _Einzelgänger_ en _lone wolf_ hebben een net iets te uitheems smaakje om algemeen omarmd te kunnen worden. _Individualist_ klinkt klinisch. _Anachoreet_ en _solitair_ komen me voor als archaïsmen die gedoemd zijn om ten onder te gaan_. Hij is graag op zichzelf _is een mondvol_. Eenzaat_ zou dus een schitterende aanwinst zijn.


 Mooie samenvatting overigens.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> De hoofdredacteur van NRC Handelsblad is dan ook een Vlaming (Peter Vandermeersch).
> 
> Misschien maken jullie binnenkort zelfs kennis met "schabouwelijk".


Haha ja daar had ik even niet aan gedacht...
Met mijn gevoeligheid voor zuivere taalvoering en mijn aanvaarding van de ascendantie (Nederlands woord?) van de Nederlanders over de Vlamingen op dat gebied, had ik me ook minstens vijf jaar in Nederland moeten vestigen. Ik ben er al met al één volle  dag geweest. Ruim onvoldoende om mijn Belgisch Nederlands eruit te krijgen.


----------

